# Dash trim



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

So I got some dark marks on my trim pieces for my dash. Major spots is the silver trim ring that wraps round the stereo and the control knobs. I was thinking of either painting all the silver trim pieces (2 vents, bezle, and main silver trim piece) to match the interior of the car (blue) or was thinking go with a deep silver and some how have either GTO or Pontiac painted on it. What do you y'all think would look best?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you have blue leather I wouldn't paint the silver trip blue. It would be way overkill. I saw a red one done that way.

One thing I saw and like is a PBM goat with the silver trim painted PBM and cleared. It contrasted really nice. I think there are pics on LS1GTO but the thread is well over a year old.


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

Whats PBM?

Yeah I thought it might be over kill too thats why i was going to go with the silver with the embeded word(s)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

PBM - Phantom Black Metalling - stock black GTO color.


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

oh got ya. Sorry new to the GTO world still trying to get down all the abbreviations.

Do you remember what the thread was called?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Interior trim painted to match - LS1GTO.com Forums

Inteior Dash Painting - LS1GTO.com Forums

This should get you started. I have the link to the specific thread saved in my user but got banned over there so I can't login.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Whoops.


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

ok sweet thank. That should be a great start.

Got to ask why did you get banned?


----------



## pontiacbuff (Sep 5, 2010)

Deep silver - sick ride man, best of luck to you!!


----------

